# Peppa Pig



## PeppaThePig (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey, any other nigga here watch the show Peppa Pig? This show is dank as shit. Lemme give you the low down on this.






This bitch here is Peppa Pig. She's the main character of the show. She loves her pet fish, her family, and playing.





This is George Pig. This nigga fucking loves dinosaurs and repeating the same word over and over like holy fuck.





This lazy, fat fuck is Daddy Pig. He loves watching TV and being lazy like you, you shit.





This thot is Mommy Pig. She likes cooking and other mom-like shit.

Every episode is about Peppa and her family doing fun shit together, sometimes with her friends, too. They like to go the aquarium, the park, or the dark alley.

I hope I can find any other furries here that are a fan of this epic dank-ass show. :-D


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4NmnGILPkzs]http://youtu.be/4NmnGILPkzs[/video]


----------

